# 2019 ram 1500 new body style plow



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

just got off the phone with fisher rep says the frame for it is done waiting on the wiring


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ask him what needs to be cut for the install.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

try to get back to him this week ,,good news is that frame wise a plow will be able to be mounted


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Interested in hearing more on this too.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

fisher now list the 2019 dodge ram 1500 on their Ematch which means that the plow is now available ,up to 7,6" SD...paul


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did you get it installed? Very curious on this.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

ram 1500 fisher plow wiring harness available for LED lights only as of now ,,,64 i have a 2018 2500 6.4 reg cab ,but thinking of buying a half ton too..paul


----------

